# Black Friday Sale - CNC



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Black Friday sale on CNC software ends at Midnight Dec 1, 2014.

THE MAKERS GUIDE Black Friday Sale - THE MAKERS GUIDE


Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

This weekend only Save on Mach3 CNC Control software.

THE MAKERS GUIDE Black Friday Sale - THE MAKERS GUIDE


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale. I appreciate it.


Bill


----------

